# Windows 7 Shutdown - Log off Dialog Box for Windows XP



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 3, 2008)

*fc20.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2008/338/2/6/Shutdown___Log_off_Dialog_Box_by_Rahul964.jpg

*Download Windows 7 Shutdown Dialog for XP*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Like it 

BTW which software to use as resource hacker


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Dec 25, 2008)

*fc48.deviantart.com/fs38/f/2008/342/3/1/Windows_7_Shutdown_logg_Off_by_Rahul964.jpg

This new Dialog Box “*Windows 7 Shutdown/Logg Off*” has been created for Windows XP users.

*Download Link*


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks works perfect


----------

